# street smart



## MartianMilitia

Hi there,

I was wondering how one would say 'street smart' in French...
I have to use it in the following sentence:
English: He wanted to teach the new one to be a policeman who was street smart.
My translation: Il voulait apprendre au nouveau d’être un policier qui était intelligent des rues
lol dont think thats right...

any help would be appreciated...thanks!
au revoir


----------



## Franglais1969

Welcome to the forum. 

Is that like streetwise?  Sorry, I have never heard of street smart.


----------



## MartianMilitia

thanks 
hmm yes I guess you could put it as streetwise..
like someone who's informed about how people are in an urban place...hmm don't know how to explain it fully 
sorry but hope that helps


----------



## HogansIslander

Franglais1969 said:


> Is that like streetwise?  Sorry, I have never heard of street smart.



They mean basically the same thing.  Maybe "street smart" is a North American thing if you have never heard it.


----------



## Franglais1969

HogansIslander said:


> They mean basically the same thing. Maybe "street smart" is a North American thing if you have never heard it.


 
Okay then, I'll try and think up something suitable. LOL


----------



## Franglais1969

Okay, I found this thread.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Tresley

Hello MartianMilitia,

Welcome to Word Reference.

I think that 'street smart' must mean 'streetwise' too. I have never heard the expression 'street smart' (sounds like someone who knows how to cross the road). However, if it is "streetwise" then:

"Malin de la rue" perhaps.


----------



## MartianMilitia

thanks 
I'm going to use fûté
or wait I don't know
hmm
Il voulait apprendre au nouveau d’être un policier qui était un Malin de la rue?


----------



## Tresley

Doesn't 'futé' just mean 'sly'?


----------



## MartianMilitia

I don't know, I found it in that thread..
it looked short so I thought it would be right

I also found these in the thread:
dégourdi
débrouillard
fufûte
_recourir au système D_
démerdard
C'est un vrai Gavroche

could any of those be a good translation?


----------



## Tresley

In the UK, if someone is 'streetwise', then they know where to go in urban areas and where not to go, they usually know how to look after themselves and what to avoid.  Is this what "street smart" means?


----------



## MartianMilitia

pretty much
its the 'smarts' or knowledge one needs to survive in an urban environment

I guess its a North American thing


----------



## Tresley

OK - understood.  In France I have only heard the expression 'malin de la rue' or 'malin dans les rues'. I don't know any other phrase.

Perhaps a native can be of more help.


----------



## MartianMilitia

All right, thanks 
I'll put Malin de la rue.


----------



## DeSica

Je propose: 

Il voulait enseigner au nouveau, comment doit se comporter un policier dans un environnement urbain.

C'est très formel, mais qui sait...


----------



## MartianMilitia

Merci beaucoup DeSica,
Mais je ne pense pas que ma professeure accepterait ca.
C'est parce que le phrase que tu a donne moi, est tres complexe pour le niveau de Francais que j'ai appris.
Mais, merci encore pour votre reponse.
Pardonnez mon mauvais français
Au revoir


----------



## pancakes

l voulait apprendre au nouveau d’être un policier qui était intelligent des rues

We don't have real idiom for that in French , but you should use :

Il voulait apprendre au nouveau, à être un  policier débrouillard dans la rue


----------



## MartianMilitia

Hmm...allright I'll use that
thanks! 
Au revoir


----------



## OlivierG

Hi, MartianMilitia,

I edited some of your posts to remove chatspeak.
Please have a look at the forum rules, and especially rule #22:


> Except as a topic of discussion, chatspeak and SMS style are not acceptable. Members must do their best to write using standard language forms.



We insist on your best attempts at standard English. There are many beginning students here. Chatboard abbreviations and SMS terms are not allowed. You are expected to write full words.

Thanks for your comprehension,
Olivier
_Moderator_


----------



## tamanoir

MartianMilitia said:


> He wanted to teach the new one to be a policeman who was street smart.


Une version plus idiomatique bien que légèrement éloignée du texte original : Il voulait apprendre la rue et ses ficelles au nouveau policier.


----------



## MartianMilitia

Sorry Olivier, I'll keep that in mind...
Tamanoir, I guess it is too late now...I handed my work in today and it was the final copy...
Oh well...I will not get perfect, that is all...but I do not mind 
Thanks for your help though


----------



## Agnès E.

I've never heard about a corresponding adjective in French...
What is commonly heard is: *connaître la rue* (using a verb + a complement instead of a simple adjective).
Hence my suggestion:


_... il voulait apprendre au policier à connaître la rue._


----------



## JackD

Agnès E. said:


> I've never heard about a corresponding adjective in French...
> What is commonly heard is: *connaître la rue* (using a verb + a complement instead of a simple adjective).
> Hence my suggestion:
> 
> 
> _... il voulait apprendre au policier à connaître la rue._


 
J'allais justement dire qu'à mon avis, il n'y a pas d'adjectif approprié. Mais les éducateurs de rue avec qui je travaille parfois parlent d'apprendre les "règles de la rue", considérant que la "rue" est un milieu particulier, qui fonctionne selon un schéma spécifique.


----------



## Agnès E.

Pas mal du tout, *les règles de la rue* ! 

_... apprendre les règles de la rue au policier._

C'est cette suggestion-là que je retiendrais personnellement.


----------



## JackD

Merci, Agnès.


----------



## MartianMilitia

Merci vous deux


----------



## not_using_my_real_name

MartianMilitia said:


> He wanted to teach the new one to be a policeman who was street smart.
> My translation: Il voulait apprendre au nouveau d’être un policier qui était intelligent des rues
> lol dont think thats right...


Indeed, it's not proper French, sorry. It sounds like "intelligent of the streets"...

*Il a voulu former le policier nouvellement recruté aux réalités de la rue.* / à la réalité de la rue / 
  would work in spoken and written French

* Il a voulu former le nouvel arrivant dans la police pour lui montrer comment ça se passe réellement dans la rue.*
spounds natural when spoken, 

(FYI, the use of "ça" here is not proper written French. Officially, one should write "cela" instead than "ça". But then it would be too nice and clean for a "streetwise" context. Like o-ver-ar-ti-cu-la-ting sen-ten-ces when lecturing about "street cred"...


----------



## alexie

Street wise: aguerri? (littéralement: accoutumé/habitué à la guerre)


----------



## catheng

dans le jargon policier : il voulait apprendre à ce jeune policier/poulet/flic à devenir un ripeur.......
terme qui désigne les policiers qui sont au contact direct de la rue, mouillent la chemise (tuyaux.....) et connaissent les indicateurs, etc.....


----------



## alexie

Ripeur? Merci, j'aime l'idée.


----------



## Icetrance

Je proposerais:

_quelqu'un qui n'est pas naïf dans les rues_ (d'une grande ville)

Phrase exemple:

_Ma famille vient de la pleine campagne, alors elle est d'une naïveté exceptionnelle et dangereuse dans les rues urbaines._


----------



## alain larochelle

Avant d'en arriver à l'affichage *28* je me demandais justement si *aguérri* tenait le coup sans mentionner "_la rue_"... Alors je seconde bien sûr la proposition d'alexie.

Il voulait apprendre au nouveau à devenir un policier aguérri aux règles de_ la rue_.

Je rencontre le mot _ripeur_ pour la première fois, alors je ne peux juger de sa validité outre-atlantique.


----------



## Jasmine tea

Je pense qu'on pourrait aussi utiliser le terme "terrain" ici. 

"Une intelligence terrain", "apprendre à être débrouillard sur le terrain" par exemple...


----------



## alexie

Street et terrain ne sont pas nécessairement synonyme. Terrain fait généralement référence à la pratique (field) par opposition à la théorie, à l'administration ou à la gestion, et ne se déroule pas nécessairement dans la rue.
Street-smart fait plutôt référence à la culture de la rue : dégourdi, rusé, averti, malin, aguerri, selon le contexte et le niveau de langage (un enfant dégourdi; le petit malin du quartier).


----------



## Jasmine tea

alexie said:


> Street et terrain ne sont pas nécessairement synonyme. Terrain fait généralement référence à la pratique (field) par opposition à la théorie, à l'administration ou à la gestion, et ne se déroule pas nécessairement dans la rue.
> Street-smart fait plutôt référence à la culture de la rue : dégourdi, rusé, averti, malin, aguerri, selon le contexte et le niveau de langage (un enfant dégourdi; le petit malin du quartier).



Le mot qui me vient à l'esprit maintenant est "filou"!


----------



## Icetrance

Le terme "street smart" ne s'applique vraiment pas à un policier ou à gangster (bien possible, mais pas dans la langue de tous les jours). Plutôt, il se réfère à quelqu'un quelconque qui n'est pas naïf en marchant dans les rues d'une grande ville (comme on l'emploie normalement dans la langue de tous les jours). Et toute personne élevée dans un endroit urbain est, très naturellement, considérée l'être, quel que soit son milieu social (riche, pauvre, etc). Alors en français, je n'exprime cette idée que par  "_pas naïf dans les rues_" ou bien "_sage dans les rue_s" (pas sûr d'une expression toute faite).


----------

